# Pretty Snow Pic...



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Taken this morning from my lab window in Aberfeldy...










Not a lot of snow, but combined with the sun and the cloud and mist effects, it made for a stunning morning :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

picture postcard that dave :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

suspal said:


> picture postcard that dave :thumb:


indeed.. cut down on the sky a little, to make it postcard size and it would be a perfect postcard that.

nice photo Dave


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Not bad for a mobile phone pic out the lab window!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks good, hoping its still like that in a next weekend when i head up to Kenmore for the weekend


----------



## SDMDChris (Jan 11, 2013)

Gorgeous! Wish I had that kind of view over here!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice Dave  

Looks very different to Rarotonga where I've just come back from lol


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Very very nice mate


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Pic Dave


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

that looks good. Wish i had that sort of view


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice. Here's one I have ...


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Crackin pics there guys


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a great pic, what phone was it taken on?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> That's a great pic, what phone was it taken on?


Old Blackberry Bold.


----------

